
Elon Musk: You Can Only Change the World Working 80+ Hours a Week - pdog
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-26/elon-musk-says-you-can-change-the-world-working-80-hours-a-week
======
masonic
Can I work 40 hours and be content with changing just my hemisphere?

------
tonetheman
Nope. He should ask his kids about that.

